# Online Stores for Live Plants



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a good but inexpensive online store for buying live plants? I've looked at several but am not sure which one to use.

Thanks!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't remember the site I got all my plants from but I found the lady on aquabid.com, I'm sure if I searched around aquabid I could find the lady again, but there's always good deals on their


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it depends on how many plants you want...go to www.aquabid.com ...find the seller "coryloachfreak"..paypal him $50.00...tell him your tank size....high or low light...he will send you a beautiful box of plants ..one of the best deals on plants you will ever get....
tell him that i sent you...


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

lohachata said:


> it depends on how many plants you want...go to www.aquabid.com ...find the seller "coryloachfreak"..paypal him $50.00...tell him your tank size....high or low light...he will send you a beautiful box of plants ..one of the best deals on plants you will ever get....
> tell him that i sent you...


Thanks! I will try aquabid and let "coryloachfreak" know you sent me!


----------

